
Nazi massacre village Oradour-sur-Glane: where ghosts must live on - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/03/oradour-sur-glane-nazi-massacre-village
======
duxup
It is beyond my ability to understand a situation where a soldier rounds up
school children and shoots them.

